# Audi at CES 2012



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's our official CES thread. I'll post links to all stories here. For now, check out our CES Photo Gallery via this link.

http://www.fourtitude.com/gallery/gallery2.php?mode=album&album=/Events/CES/2012


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*CES 2012: Audi at the CES 2012 in Las Vegas 
*

Audi is extending its leadership in the area of automotive electronics with a spectacular range of innovations. The company is now presenting its current and future solutions at the Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in Las Vegas, USA. These solutions relate to the key word Audi connect – intelligent networking of cars from Audi with the owner, the Internet, the transportation infrastructure and other vehicles.

* Full Story *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*CES 2012: Audi connect of Tomorrow - LTE, 4G
*

A crucial aspect for the future networking of cars will be the mobile radio network – the future LTE standard, which was designed to exchange large amounts of data and will open up entirely new possibilities in this field. Audi is already developing an array of new Audi connect technologies today.

* Full Story *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In the new A3, Audi is further extending its classic strength – simple, easy-to-understand ergonomics. This compact car, which will be launched in many countries very soon, offers many advanced solutions.

* Full Story *


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

The reflections are very deceptive.


----------

